# Good coffee shops in Northampton??



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone here recommend any good coffee shops In Northampton(shire)?

I regularly use the machines at Waitrose, not necessarily because it's good, but it's free. I'm also fortunate enough to get free coffee from the Costa machines in some service stations but it's not great. I travel around the county on a daily basis so if anyone can recommend any good places then I'd appreciate it.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Since Peel and Peel moved out of Spiral Archive I haven't been aware of anything good. Bella Barista might be aware of other places through their B2B line.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just go into BB and say your interested in buying a machine, result = free shots!

You might not get away with it more than once though, unless you get a fake beard and glasses.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Just go into BB and say your interested in buying a machine, result = free shots!
> 
> You might not get away with it more than once though, unless you get a fake beard and glasses.


Already done that! And it cost me a grinder!!

makes it expensive coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

What, you went to BB in disguise to blag a free shot, they rumbled your wheeze and confiscated your coffee equipment?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, that's exactly what happened. I've got this all wrong!


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

might have to open a coffee shop in northampton once i get my skills improved


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Northampton is choke full o' coffee shops, actually. I remember Coffee Haus and Costa Coffee, but I wouldn't be honest if I called them good... by my definition, at least. Coffe Haus is barely above taking those free shops whtn trying out a grinder, like it was already advised. It's a decent place, just... the coffee is bland. Costa is better, but they have it so goddamn HOT and has the fattest milk in the business. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Steve Peel has opened Yellow Bourbon on Angel Street


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ground Craft Coffee on the Wellingborough Road is also very good!


----------



## cushdy78 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm in Rushden and used Arabica before they closed down. That's the problem with these independents...it's too difficult to fight against the likes of Costa! Of course most people can't tell the difference between a Costa and a coffee made by someone with passion...and the correct kit!!

I've been forced into dipping my hand in my pocket and buying my own machine from Bella Barista.....hate being out on the road now and tasting the mediocre coffee on offer...so you have my sympathies!!


----------

